# What medications are available for hypothyroid?



## arbb

Hi,

I have hypothyroid and currently take both T4 (Levothyroxine) and T3 (liothyronine) medications. My body doesn't convert T4 to T3 well and I need both. Does anyone have a list of the available options in Portugal?

Thanks


----------



## arbb

T3: Neo-Tiroimade
T4: Thyrax


----------



## jojo

arbb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have hypothyroid and currently take both T4 (Levothyroxine) and T3 (liothyronine) medications. My body doesn't convert T4 to T3 well and I need both. Does anyone have a list of the available options in Portugal?
> 
> Thanks


If you're planning on moving to Portugal, then you need to make sure you have a doctor who can prescribe the necessary medication and do an annual TFT test 

Jo xxx


----------



## arbb

Thanks Jojo,

Yes, I would need to find a doctor that would prescribe both and do adequate testing. Not just TSH. I was going to ask for advice on that in another thread.

I just wanted to make sure T3 was an option. My current doctor in Boston prescribes both and doses me based on FT3 and FT4 labs, not on TSH. I was also able to get both prescribed while in Germany briefly. However, although T3 is available in the UK, NICE doesn't recognize it for the treatment of hypothyroid and FT3 testing is also often refused.

I'd like to know what the situation is like in Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf

Arbb please have a look at a previous post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ng-portugal/123546-faqs-lots-useful-info.html and where drugs can be checked online Medicamentos Gen?ricos


----------



## arbb

Thanks for the link. It's just what I needed!


----------



## arbb

Siobhán,

I found T4 (levothyroxin) using Portugal generic "Thyrax"

But, I wasn't able to find T3 (liothyronine) using Portugal generic "Neo-Tiroimade" 

Liothyronine - Drugs.com

Does anyone know if liothyronine is prescribed in Portugal for hypothyroid?

Thanks again


----------



## canoeman

You need to find the Portuguese terms or names for these drugs, to make full use of the link supplied by Siobhán 

We are not a third world country so it is extremely unlikely that they are not available, as an American you'll reguire private health insurance so you need to make certain that the cost of these drugs are covered or affordable, if you did qualify for the state system discounts on drugs are calculated as a percentage on the generic version of a drug, which are the normally supplied, should you reguire the original or another version of drug because your more compatible with that then you only get the generic discount allowed against price


----------



## siobhanwf

arbb said:


> Siobhán,
> 
> I found T4 (levothyroxin) using Portugal generic "Thyrax"
> 
> But, I wasn't able to find T3 (liothyronine) using Portugal generic "Neo-Tiroimade"
> 
> Liothyronine - Drugs.com
> 
> Does anyone know if liothyronine is prescribed in Portugal for hypothyroid?
> 
> Thanks again




Generic names can be...... 
Cytomel- Tresitope- Triostat- Tertroxin-


----------



## arbb

Thanks canoeman

Actually, T3 medicine isn't that widely available even in first world countries like UK where it's very difficult to get it prescribed and is sometimes not available when it has been. I'm not too concerned about price. I currently pay a lot for them in the US.

I also used what I believe to be the Portuguese generic terms in the search "Levotiroxina" is T4, but I couldn't find the scientific name in Portuguese for T3 medication. I've managed to find it in Spanish, but not in Portuguese.

My question is weather or not these are available and what are the options. T4 is the first line of treatment and is (always) available. T3 isn't available in every country as it's a less common line of treatment. I knew it was a long shot, but wanted to post this in case someone here takes it.

Does anyone know if T3 is prescribed for hypothyroid in Portugal?


----------



## arbb

Hi Siobhán,

I think those are brand names (I currently take Cytomel). The generic name for T3 in English is Liothyronine sodium. I can't find the Portuguese translation for this.

The Portuguese translation for Levothyroxine (T4) is Levotiroxina. T4 is commonly prescribed for hypothyroid and I found three different brands in various strengths using the link you provide, but none for T3 which leads me to believe that I either don't have the correct terms or it's not available.


----------



## arbb

Liothyronine (T3) might be triiodotironina in Portuguese, but the server's down on Medicamentos Genericos site so I can't check yet.


----------



## canoeman

Post the actual name, latin, and manufacturer it's then possible to ask at a pharmacy they can then search their database which is more extensive and shows the equivalent drug here


----------



## maidentales

Perhaps you may consider avoiding tap water as I've heard that floride creates the difficulties and I suspect that Portugal introduces floride and chroline into tap water - use the local spring water?

We rarely drink tap water and even become concerned if chroline gets into the water and we shower with it.

I personally find that using "regulated" items including water and food causes a lot of modern life difficulties that results in alternatives being found as people think that cleaning up things makes things better, but personally that hasn't happened with me as making things more clean causes more personal and medical problems than leaving them as they were originally - the balance is difficult to achieve, perhaps?

Fluoride Action Network | Thyroid

Each person reacts differently to different chemical reactions so it's difficult to know however, each time I return to a UK style diet I have more medical problems than if I stick to an organic diet such as eating what is grown without chemicals.

Humans are as fragile as the earth itself:

What is Iodine Deficiency? | Mark's Daily Apple


----------



## arbb

Hi maidentales,

Thanks for the tips. I drink bottled in the US because I can smell the chlorine and I'm concerned with fluoride, but bottled water has it's own problems - the plastics that leach into the water and the waste/garbage I'm producing. When I've been in the UK and Germany I drank filtered water.

I also use toothpaste without fluoride, and eat mostly organic foods. I also use fragrance free, color free products as I unfortunately have many allergies (including to some natural products).

However, I don't take supplemental iodine as I have hashimoto's/hypothyroid and it's not advisable. I know some do, but I don't.

Needing T3 medication (and mold allergies) have been really limiting as far as where I can live and Expatriating goes. Mold allergies are frightening and expensive in ways that are hard to imagine and not being able to get the thyroid hormones I need because my body can't produce or convert them also puts me in a small minority. If I don't have options then I might have to stay right where I am weather I like it or not.

Thanks again


----------



## maidentales

I live near the most sought after spring water in the area - but not giving it away and NOT moving!

believe it or not i DON'T clean my teeth every day - every 3 - 4 times PER week!

THE dentist says I have great teeth.

However, EVERYONE is DIFFERENT - find your own way - arbb you will FIND your own way as you already are .... explore... the world is a big place getting smaller each day



arbb - the world is made from economics and once this is cottoned onto - believe - I DON'T force my son to school and I DON'T force my son to drink anything but his enjoymenmt of cupping his hands to gather spring water to drinkk from a very, very wet area of Portugal.

Arbb - use your individual sense of smell and taste and other sense to know what's good for you. 

and Yeah, everyone says I have to have the "last word" but heck, give me the last word in satifsaction ........ and I WON'T REPLY because I'm human and female for "hells" sake"!!!!!

Not always in the realm of 

BEING 

understood...

arbb - I have IBS and acid reflux that FORCED me to sleep UPRight for 1.5 years .... until I found MY solution in something that the doctors in the UK, Greece and France could NOT.

Keep going and you will find your OWN soluation beause we are ALL individual ....


----------



## arbb

I was between Algarve coast and Monchique this past summer and stopped at many fontes. It was nice drinking fresh untreated water.


----------



## TDMasterpiece

Tetrahydrocannabinol.


----------



## gardenisle

*Availability of T3 thyroid supplements*



arbb said:


> ... I wasn't able to find T3 (liothyronine) using Portugal generic "Neo-Tiroimade"
> ...
> Does anyone know if liothyronine is prescribed in Portugal for hypothyroid?
> ...


For anyone coming across this thread in a search, the answer is no, T3/liotironina sódica/ is not available through Portuguese pharmacies. Regrettably, the OP may, or may not, not still be around, unless he or she had set an E-mail notification for additions to this thread. 

It used to be available, under the brand name you gave, but the company (Laboratórios Esfar in Lisboa) ceased distribution. The Portuguese pharmaceutical agency (Infarmed) said, even though a drug had been approved in Portugal, if it becomes unavailable, the agency has no responsibility to maintain availability, by locating other sources.  

Earlier in the thread, someone volunteered that Portuguese T3 might be very expensive. The fact is, it was unbelievably cheap. The price was set by Infarmed. Perhaps that's why the Portuguese distributor lost interest -- it sells for much more elsewhere -- purely a guess, on my part. 

In defense of Portugal, the T3 vs T4 controversy isn't peculiar to just this one country, unfortunately. 

I asked a Portuguese endocrinologist what her other patients do, who suffer from Reverse T3 Syndrome. She said they have friends and family send what they need from overseas, or the patients just have to buy it for themselves, over the Internet.  Seriously. 

I asked this question about two years ago and must ask again. I should hope the Portuguese still aren't in the position of having to 'work around' this problem. 

:fingerscrossed: We shall see.


----------



## rosiedane

Just an update for this question.
I recently visited an endocrinologist here with a view to getting T3 or better still dessicated thyroid.
His reply was that the only test that they considered of any value was free T4 and that they dont see any need to prescribe T3 and he didnt even seem to have heard of dessicated thyroid.
So when the 'experts' know less about the options than the patient (and care even less) then I suspect that T3 etc will not be available in Portugal for a very long time, if ever. 
So if anyone else manages to find a way around this problem I would be very interested to hear about it


----------



## BlanChe van der Heijden

arbb said:


> Thanks canoeman
> 
> Actually, T3 medicine isn't that widely available even in first world countries like UK where it's very difficult to get it prescribed and is sometimes not available when it has been. I'm not too concerned about price. I currently pay a lot for them in the US.
> 
> I also used what I believe to be the Portuguese generic terms in the search "Levotiroxina" is T4, but I couldn't find the scientific name in Portuguese for T3 medication. I've managed to find it in Spanish, but not in Portuguese.
> 
> My question is weather or not these are available and what are the options. T4 is the first line of treatment and is (always) available. T3 isn't available in every country as it's a less common line of treatment. I knew it was a long shot, but wanted to post this in case someone here takes it.
> 
> Does anyone know if T3 is prescribed for hypothyroid in Portugal?


Hello, although this post is from 2014, i still hope to get in contact with you. i live in Portugal and have the same problem. i do not have thyriod anymore and need to take T4 and T3 since my body does not make sufficiant T3 anymore. I got into trouble with my doktor and lateron with the specialist in Hospital. They both do not want to subscribe T3. finally i just bought it in farmacia without receipe, Neo-tiroimade, but now they took it out of the market and my farmacia says it is nowhere for sale in Portugal. Also Cytomel, Cynomel and Thybon are not according to my farmacia. So i will buy on line. in 1 of these dodgy online stores that sell anabolic steroids. i don´t know another option. Do you?


----------



## J00x

I would like to get my thyroid tested. Does anyone have any recommendations on hospitals or clinics?

At the moment I have an appointment at CUF Cascais, however I do not know if that is the best place.

Any recommendations ?


----------



## Mariagdalena

Hello here another person in meed of t3 medication in Portugal. Where have you been able to get it from?


----------



## kkc28

I have come across this thread and wanted to put it on here incase anyone else should search in future. There is a farmácia in Lisbon who will sell the T3 Liothyronine. I have been prescribed it here by my DR who is very knowledgable about these conditions (I have hashimoto disease) However they import the medication from the UK and due to Brexit they are currently experiencing delays on the supplies. I am down to 7 days give or take left before I run out and I am currently on the hunt for somewhere else to purchase from on this occasion. If anyone does know and see's this please let me know


----------



## Kgonza

Where is this farmacia in Lisbon that sells the T3? I plan to move to Lisbon at the wnd of the year and I too take medication for t4 & t3. Thanks in advance.


----------

